
Ask HN: Are any startups working on Distributed ML? - hsikka
I&#x27;ve been thinking of writing an SDK for distributed ML processes like federated learning, would it make sense as an enterprise case?
======
Sevii
Amazon SageMaker attempts to address this problem. I have also read some
google papers about using tens or hundreds of GPUs to solve problems like with
alphago. The issue with most enterprises is that they do not know how to get
value out of ML. And they won’t need distributed ML until they can make money
with ML.

My experience is with pitching cable companies on ML projects.

~~~
Sevii
Tensorflow has a multi-gpu sdk that I used with sagemaker.

------
recov
Oasis labs is.

White paper:
[https://arxiv.org/pdf/1804.05141.pdf](https://arxiv.org/pdf/1804.05141.pdf)
Their site: [https://www.oasislabs.com/](https://www.oasislabs.com/)

Note that it's built around blockchain.

------
segmondy
Problem looking for solution

~~~
hsikka
Can you elaborate on this?

~~~
cvaidya1986
Engineers like to work on cool technology and then try to find a problem that
it solves which can be different from solving real problems for users.

